# throttle cable



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Note the weird angle of my throttle cable.
when i hooked it up it was about 3/8'' to short, and as I pulled on the cable a bit I felt the pedal going down a little.
when we ran the car, there wasnt enough pedal to open the secondaries.
I can move the cable to the inside of the mounting point. (there is no other place!) it almost seems I may have to drill thru the bracket and mount it on the far inside.
Very weird!!!!
we have reaffirmed here why after market stuff sucks!!!
Thank you
Tk


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Photos, TK? As a side note, the repro throttle cables have issues: grinding, hanging up, sticking, and incorrect length have all been reported. Run into this myself on a friend's '67.


----------



## g750r (Dec 5, 2009)

I got a 36 inch lokar on a jegs brand bracket, had to modify the gas pedal slightly but one I cut the Lokar to fit it works perfectly, no bind and smooth operation. Also the throttle cable bracket is also adjustable


----------

